# Vaping made it to the big screen :)



## KZOR (14/11/16)

Saw a movie last night with big actors like Jeff Bridges, Chris Pine and Ben Foster called Hell or High Water.
I was pleasantly surprised when I saw the deputy sheriff vaping. 
Seems Hollywood has a new prop in town.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## RichJB (14/11/16)

I am writing a sci-fi screenplay atm in which almost everybody vapes. It's not just a smoking alternative, though, it replaces drinking and drugs as well. Society is also completely non-violent. They suppress the genes that cause violence, crime, aggression, meat-eating etc, and the people need ongoing medication to maintain that. So their vape devices become all-in-one inhaler devices to get them through the day, and their juices are custom-mixed by science labs to keep their substance cravings but also their genetic urges in check. Everybody gets their own custom DNA-juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Creative 2


----------



## blujeenz (14/11/16)

John Cusack barely took a break to utter his lines in the 2014 film Drive Hard.
Looks like a Nautilus mini on an Evod batt, bring back the overhang.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (14/11/16)

Iirc Johnny Depp also vaped, albeit on a cigalike, in The Tourist. I suppose big screen vaping will increase as the culture does.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tontoe (5/12/17)

Hey Guys and Gals, 

Ok So I was watching movies this weekend and of which one of them was the new Baby Driver Movie.

Really cool movie although what I loved was that there was a scene where the guy hijacks a car and the chap he hijacks steps out with a Vape mod in his hand. To which both myself and my wife looked at each other and shout epic followed with a high five 

So considering how awesome this was I thought I would start a thread where we can keep on the lookout for more vaping in movie and post them here.

Let me know what you find happy vapers!!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## zadiac (5/12/17)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-made-it-to-the-big-screen.t31090/#post-461967

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/12/17)

Tontoe said:


> Hey Guys and Gals,
> 
> Ok So I was watching movies this weekend and of which one of them was the new Baby Driver Movie.
> 
> ...



Thats great @Tontoe 
Have moved your post to the existing thread
Thanks for the headsup @zadiac

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/12/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (19/12/17)

This reminds me of a play I saw. Aunty Merl or something by Marc Lottering. Aside from it being unbearable, the bad guy didn't put his vape down for a second. They used a vape to identify him as a bad smoker evil ex boyfriend.
Worst of all it was locally produced.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (19/12/17)

Video came out a while ago. But towards the end they blow some huge clouds.
Dave Grohl is known for enjoying his vape as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (26/1/18)

Not sure if this will count under this thread but i saw this in the new Logan film just now and it immediately made me think of a vape device.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (27/1/18)

antonherbst said:


> Not sure if this will count under this thread but i saw this in the new Logan film just now and it immediately made me think of a vape device.
> View attachment 120249



Same... tried to identify it but almost had something thrown at me for pausing the film

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mida Khan (27/1/18)

Vaping scenes also in Brothers Grimbsy and American Honey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (27/1/18)

Hammond back in the days when Top Gear was still a thing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max (27/1/18)

At @antonherbst - I saw it too - And the Captain of the Tuna Boat Wicked Pissah - Paul Herbert - on Wicked Tuna on Ch 181

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Chaos (3/2/18)

Lots of celebs vaping now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi (3/2/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> View attachment 121191
> View attachment 121192
> 
> 
> ...



Leonardo Di Caprio is constantly spotted in vape shops in Hollywood.

I know Norman Reedus also recently dropped the stinkies but started vaping to maintain his badboy image. The only thing is that his adv is unicorn mothers milk. Not really a badboy flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (3/2/18)

Gotta love this shirt of Big Show

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Adephi (2/9/18)

At 0:30s Tom Hardy pulls a failed ninja vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

